# Common Hawk Cuckoo aka Brain Fever Bird



## anand (Apr 23, 2013)

for more information 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Hawk-Cuckoo


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2013)

Great shots. I like the second one.


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice shots Anand!


----------

